# Can you get rid of acne scars?



## laguayaca (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know about you but I am in deperate need of somethingthat would help my acne scars to fade. I had a terrible reaction to a product and was left with horrible scars, Can anything be done?


----------



## Shaquille (Oct 21, 2008)

I use gamat gel. It's Malaysian product. I am not sure it's available in North America. You can probably get it of eBay.
Works like a magic..


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 21, 2008)

Are you talking about hyper-pigmentation or like indented scars/enlarged pores/whatever they're called?

I'm interested in this too.


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 21, 2008)

you should maybe check out something called bio-oil. I've heard amazing reviews about it. I think it's like $10 at walmart.

Umm, I think shea butter or cocoa butter is supposed to be good for scars too.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 21, 2008)

Bio Oil really is fantastic, great value for money and really works too. I had some scars on my body, they weren't particularly deep, minor surface scars, but they had lasted on my skin a good few years untouched and within months of using Bio Oil everyday they were gone. Now you wouldn't know anything had ever been there.

In terms of acne/acne scarring I got my face lasered (plus microdermabrasionpeels), which did dramatically improve the scarring and also lessened any further acne breakouts. The scars in particular were horrible and a very angry red/purple when I started, they are hardly visible at present. These were not pitted scars (you can get those injected with a special filler to plump them out again). However this is terribly expensive, can be painful, does not work for a small percentage of people. Not something I'd recommend unless your really serious about spending money to get this fixed and really think the problem is bad enough. I really got to the end of my tether with my acne and decided after all the years of antibiotics it was time to take control.


----------



## InRetospeck (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with NatalieMT.  The best thing you can do is get them lasered and light therapy.  Acne Scars can be really deep and anything topical that you put on the skin will not totally remove the scars.  

The best thing you can do now is to prevent anymore scaring from happening.  This is where topical treatments can really help.  It is so much better to prevent then trying to reverse.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 21, 2008)

go for microdermabration


----------



## makeba (Oct 23, 2008)

i am thinking of getting the microdermabrasion procedure done by a dermatologist. i dont have acne scars but i have hypigmentation and i hate it. however, i have been using aloe vera gel after i cleanse my face and rubbing cocoa butter stick on my face and have noticed a big big difference in my skin tone. it helped a great deal. the aloe vera gel closes the pores and soothes the skin tremendously and the coco butter stick helps with the discoloration. my 13yr son started to get his teenage pimples and since using the aloe vera and the coco butter stick his skin is back to baby smooth.


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 23, 2008)

youthful essence microdermabrasion system helped mine out a little. if i didn't run out, i bet they'd be even better by now.


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks girls ummm I have no indents on skin just hyperpigmentation. I just purchase Philosophys Microderm Kit I will see how it goes. That bio oil sounds right up my alley. Please keep posting any other suggestions thanks!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like Bio-Oil for fading acne scars, not indented ones, just hyper pigmentation. I'm really fair, and my skin scars super easily when I breakout, even if I don't pop or pick at it. I find it works best on fresh scars, and usually I see drastic improvement after a couple of days. I also recently picked up DHC Brightening Cleanser. I've only been using it for 2 weeks, but it's definitely helping with the overall clarity of my skin, as well as fading some recent scars. It contains salicylic acid, glycolic acid, and lots of natural skin brighteners. It was pricey, but I'm really liking it. HTHS


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I really like Bio-Oil for fading acne scars, not indented ones, just hyper pigmentation. I'm really fair, and my skin scars super easily when I breakout, even if I don't pop or pick at it. I find it works best on fresh scars, and usually I see drastic improvement after a couple of days. I also recently picked up DHC Brightening Cleanser. I've only been using it for 2 weeks, but it's definitely helping with the overall clarity of my skin, as well as fading some recent scars. It contains salicylic acid, glycolic acid, and lots of natural skin brighteners. It was pricey, but I'm really liking it. HTHS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
DHC.. do they have it a sephora? if not, where would u buy it?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_DHC.. do they have it a sephora? if not, where would u buy it?_

 
Ahhh, I made a boo-boo! It's DDF Brightening Cleanser, not DHC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL.

Anyway DDF is available at Sephora. I don't know about specific stores, because I've been to Sephora maybe five times in my life. I actually got mine at Ulta though.


----------



## XLiluX (Nov 15, 2008)

After trying an endless number of creams and masks, I gave up and went for a combination of micro and laser treatments. It did help to get rid of the smaller scars and red spots, but it gets expensive.  The deeper scars are still there unfortunately. I'm now looking into what options are out there for reducing those.


----------



## Amber*Christine (Apr 26, 2009)

Try Neutrogena Rapid Clear 2 in 1 Fight and Fade Gel. I have a friend who had rather red acne scars and in the past few monthes shes used this they've become very faint.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 27, 2009)

I had those hyperpigmented areas too. Everytime I had a cystic pimple (I had otherwhise pretty clear skin, and those pimples always appeared on the same area...so I was left with clusters of red marks) it would leave a mark that didn´t fade for like months! Some didn´t go away at all.

I tried:
at-home microdermabrasion (temporary effect, lookin back it brought the least improvement)
at-home chemical peels (12.5% TCA, 40% glycolic acid, 60% Lactic Acid). Those were better, especially the TCA and the lactic acid which is supposed to be the best for hyperpigmentation

BUT
I was still frustrated by those things not giving me the kind of improvement I was looking for, with faster results. So I kinda prescribed myself Retin-A (my dad is a doctor, I had him order some for me without having a prescription from a dermatologist. And I only paid $4 for it with the discount we get!!!) and this has been giving me the best results in the fastest time!!!! 
I do know my results are not typical in terms of my lack of side effects (I only get the tiniest bit of flaking on my chin, and my face hurts a bit if I use a not so soft powder brush on it. But otherwise my skin is baby soft and glowing), but my results are somewhat typical in terms of fading hyperpigmentation. I´ve only been using it for 2 1/2 wees, and my red marks are almost gone.

I do understand that some people´s post-acne hyperpigmentation responds well to OTC-products. Mine did too, but the improvement was barely noticeable, and it just wasn´t good enough for me cause I want perfect skin. Also, you have to try several products to find the one that might work for you.


----------



## SallyKelly (Jul 26, 2013)

I tried everything.. nothing work for me..


----------



## JaMK (Jul 26, 2013)

I wish there was some magical solution to this problem..it seems that lasers can sometimes be bad also.  I have orange peel texture ..still get acne..big pores and scarring...ughhh.  I feel it ages me a lot. I'm wondering if anyone's whos had lasers or microdermbrasions what is the name of what you got and how much was it and when do you see the difference or is difference very small....


----------



## Kassie (Oct 13, 2013)

Try using a good BHA or AHA exfoliating product, over time it diminishes any fine lines or scars. Try Garnier dark spot treatment face mask, or the dark spot serum. Use these like once a week it exfoliates your skin and gets rid of the dead used layer of skin which produces new skin, so over time it diminishes any fine lines or scars. I heard these face mask are great for any type of face scars. Check them out


----------



## vernis (Oct 17, 2013)

Microdermabrasion... you can buy at home machines that cost the same amount as one or two treatments with a professional.  You should do a lot of research and start slowly to avoid actually scarring yourself.
  Chemical peels: Salicylic, lactic, glycolic... I get my acids from http://skinrxclinic.com.  Same as above, start slow with low concentration percentages and work yourself up.  There are starter kits available.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Feb 22, 2014)

If your scars are too serious simple remedies may not be enough. You can consider consulting your dermatologist to talk about your acne scars problem. Trying over the counter remedies may worsen your case. It may be expensive when you consult professional help but at least you can be sure that the result will be good.


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 18, 2014)

laguayaca said:


> I don't know about you but I am in deperate need of somethingthat would help my acne scars to fade. I had a terrible reaction to a product and was left with horrible scars, Can anything be done?


did u get them to go away I still have my scars or hyperpigmentation from acne I feel like nothing is working


----------



## ohmissdee (Mar 25, 2014)

you can but it takes time and patience! I invested in a clarisonic and it has done wonders for me. I only use it once every other day (super sensitive skin) and moisturize and apply serum every morning and night. My scars are almost completely gone.


----------



## tfisher07 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have done a lot of research on this and apparently the best way is through laser treatment. This is just too expensive for me. I now do my own at home microdermabrasion with the Personal Microdermabrasion system (PMD), and changed my skincare line to include an at home chemical peel that is SUPER easy. I get those products at Makeup Artists Choice website. I emailed them directly with my concerns and they tell you what products work best since they have so many on the site.


----------



## tfisher07 (Mar 27, 2014)

I posted a reply also, but I have had laser treatments done. They were very expensive and the results were only temporary. A few months maybe. And there was definitely a purge period after the treatment also. They tell you up front that you need several treatments to make a difference. That's part of the reason I invested in the PMD (got on Groupon for $100) and now use that once a week.


----------



## Esthylove (Mar 29, 2014)

I recommend microderm or chemical peels. If you don't mind being flaky here and there I'd recommend chemical peels, it will also help slough your skin and get congestion out. Both of those treatments will take more than once to see a difference. Make sure to go to a spa that knows what they're doing, you don't want them to burn your skin or be too rough. I know there are some you can buy online but do not try this unless you are a professional and trained to do this. You can do more harm than good!


----------

